#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  [Tutorial] Logs: Gerar log de conexões do mikrotik em um servidor de log debian com syslog-ng [Dica]

## wilkerpaz

*Instala o debian sem selecionar nenhum software apenas o sistema funcional...*

http://api.ning.com/files/qZUEvAaY4L...8/syslogng.jpg

Após instalar faça:

aptitude purge rsyslog

aptitude install syslog-ng

nano /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
@version: 3.1
#
# Syslog-ng configuration file, compatible with default Debian syslogd
# installation. Originally written by anonymous (I can't find his name)
# Revised, and rewrited by me (SZALAY Attila <[email protected]>)

# First, set some global options.
options { long_hostnames(off); flush_lines(0); use_dns(no); use_fqdn(no);
owner("root"); group("adm"); perm(0640); stats_freq(0);
bad_hostname("^gconfd$");
};

###########
# sources #
###########

# all known message sources
source s_mikrotik {
udp();
};


################
# destinations #
################

destination df_destino_mikrotik { file("/var/log/mikrotik/destino/destino-$YEAR$MONTH$DAY.txt" create_dirs(yes)); };

destination df_auth_mikrotik { file("/var/log/mikrotik/auth/auth-$YEAR$MONTH$DAY.txt" create_dirs(yes)); };

##########
# filter #
##########

filter f_auth_mikrotik { match("AUTH"); };

filter f_destino_mikrotik { match("DESTINO"); };

######
# logs
log {source(s_mikrotik); filter(f_destino_mikrotik); destination(df_destino_mikrotik); };

log {source(s_mikrotik); filter(f_auth_mikrotik); destination(df_auth_mikrotik); };
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*obs:* com essa nova versão do syslog-ng ele da uma mensagem de cuida com a função match e value dizendo que é ela esta em desuso por cusar perca de performace...
Ainda não consegui resolver essa mensagem de aviso... Se alguém tiver alguma idéia será bem vindo a ajuda...


*No Mikrotik*

/ip firewall nat
add action=log chain=dstnat disabled=no dst-address=*!192.168.14.0/24* log-prefix=DESTINO protocol=tcp


/system logging action
set remote bsd-syslog=no name=remote remote=*192.168.14.101* remote-port=514 \
src-address=0.0.0.0 syslog-facility=daemon syslog-severity=auto target=\
remote


/system logging
add action=remote disabled=no prefix="" topics=firewall,info
add action=remote disabled=no prefix=AUTH topics=hotspot,account,info
add action=remote disabled=no prefix=AUTH topics=hotspot,debug,info 
*obs:* em set remote bsd-syslog=no name=remote remote=*192.168.14.101* remote-port=514...
remote=*[ip do seu debian com o syslog-ng]
*
*DICA:*
Para maior segurança add essa regra no firewall se seu servidor de log *se ele for apenas* servidor de log:
*iptables -A INPUT ! -s 192.168.14.10 -j DROP*

192.168.14.10= IP do mikrotik ou seja ele so vai aceirtar entrado apenas do servidor mikrotik para a gravação de log.

Original:
http://mk-auth.com.br/forum/topics/t...s-gerar-log-de

Agradecimentos são bem vindos...

----------


## rbribeiro

Boa vou testar..

----------


## wilkerpaz

Se funcionar tudo direitinho volte para respoder como foi sua implementação...

Obrigado,

----------


## rbribeiro

Opa sem problema aqui ta a maior correria mas assim que tiver algo pronto posto..


abcs

----------


## fabiocp1984

Bem interessante, vou testar. Depois posto resultado.

----------


## wilkerpaz

Qualquer novidade avisa ai...

----------


## izaufernandes

Ele gera log de todas as conexões tcp não é isso? não fica muito grande não? tem como postar um print dos logs gerados? valew pela dica mto bom.

----------


## wilkerpaz

Dá uma olhada ai, veja que um arquivo com 65535 linhas nao chega a 10mb. Veja como fica o registro das conexões...

----------


## jacksonvieira

Boa tarde, wilkerpaz estou precisando fazer um servidor de logs para armazenar os logins dos usuários do Mikrotik e suas ações, para poder controlar as ações do meu setor de suporte, o syslog-ng se aplica nessa situação?

----------


## davigava

Ele mostra o que o cliente acessou?

----------

